
Show HN: Terminal Mines - accatyyc
https://github.com/accatyyc/terminal-mines
======
kazinator
This looks like it could integrate into Nethack somehow.

The minefield could be a dungeon in which the Nethack character can move
around as usual. The mines blow up if stepped on. Stepping on numbers is safe,
and stepping on an un-numbered square which is not a mine "opens up" the
field, as usual.

There must be some way of placing a flag to a neighboring square in any
movement direction. The semantics of dropping an item almost work; except that
item dropping takes place in the current square. Throwing an item takes a
direction; throwing a flag could be used, implicitly limited to a one-square
range. Flags could be part of the character's inventory.

This version of minesweeper, of course, adds the additional difficulty that
you don't have random access: you cannot click on any square you want, because
you have to traverse the minefield with your Nethack character.

It could be a requirement that you have to cross some of the minefield to get
to the spot where you can pick up the flags (you don't just get flags
automagically when you enter a mine field dungeon, and they are not available
at the entrance). Until you get the flags, you have to use some substitute
objects in place of flags, or just rely on memory.

The character could be simultaneously required to engage monsters that roam
the mine field. Some monsters could be affected by mines; however, they know
where the mines are and avoid them; if you can remember a square where such
monster has stepped, you can safely step there yourself. Other monsters could
be unaffected by mines (flying creatures or ghosts).

~~~
accatyyc
Very cool idea! I could add a simpler variant of what you're suggesting by not
allowing cursor movement past opened tiles. Thanks for the input :)

------
accatyyc
I felt that I could maybe get better at Minesweeper with a keyboard interface,
so I made this game with ncurses. The controls are inspired by nethack/vim
(but arrow keys work as well).

When developing it, I made the game logic into a library, which was also used
by a friend to create a GameBoy version! Check it out:
[https://github.com/rotmoset/gb-mines](https://github.com/rotmoset/gb-mines)

~~~
jcr
That looks like fun. The idea I had when I read the description was, "I wonder
if you could use a game like mine sweeper to teach text editing in vim?"

~~~
accatyyc
Yeah, I think it could work. I at least got some "vim-flow" by playing
nethack!

